# Hello



## georgiadawgger (Jun 14, 2004)

Just wanted to drop in a hello since I'm new to this board. I recognize some familiar names from TPT. Hopefully I can keep up on this board! I'm having some serious brain farts trying to chip away at my dissertation!!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Welcome to APC! Everyone involved on this board is super nice and there is a lot to be learned! Join in


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Glad to see ya made it over here dawgger, Great information awaits you. 

Matt


----------

